# Checkout these pit



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

LET US KNOW WH:hairout:


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

Do you make these pits? If so how much for the second to last one with the single sliding tray on it?


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

242net- I would like to see some pricing on your pits. Send me a pm with your email. I tried sending you a PM but it looks like you have them turned off.


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

call him at 281 507 1090 Joe


----------

